# New pictures of Remy



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i recently got a new camera so i tested it out on remy today. he hates the camera so i had to sneak shots in


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

for someone who had to sneal photos of Remy you did a great job!! He looks so cute and I love the cut you have on this head - its adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love that boy, he's so kissable:wub: I could look at him all day


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! :wub: When I saw the title of this thread I was so excited!  Remy is just such a sweetheart, and you can tell just from his adorable little expressions. 

His leg hair looks like it grew in really nicely, too!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Boy oh boy is Remy a doll!!! Is his body really short in the pics? I love his cut:wub:.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh what a little sweet fellow he is now !
I just love this little guy.
Nose licks from his cheerleading squad in Florida!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

"Remy, I used to hate that silly little box being pointed at me too. My mom has a lot of pictures of my bum tee-hee. I finally gave in cause there's no stopping her! I could be walking into a room trying to see if there is anything interesting on the floor to play with and out of nowhere comes that camera! Just give up. Our moms are a lost cause."-Aolani

Edith: Well Remy, I think you look as cute as ever and I always look forward to seeing new pictures of you. Looking forward to the day we get to meet you and your mom in person


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, I am just now seeing these darling pictures!! He is amazing and just adorable!!! I want to pick him up and just love on him!! What a little sweetheart~~~~:wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

OK, so for those of you who have yet to meet Remy in person...these pictures do not do him justice!!!:wub::wub::wub: Although I must say these pictures are pretty awesome. :thumbsup: Remy is the most handsome gorgeous boy ever!!!!!:wub2: Cat, Samantha just said "awwww he's so cute!" and of course Peter says "I want Remy!" :thumbsup: You know my husband always says "Remy crushes ours!" I know not nice but he meant it! LOL. 

Remy...:you rock:
Suri :heart: you Rems!!! We miss you and can't wait to see you again!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are darling pics of Remy. He's just precious!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Such a handsome little man!! Good pics for having to catch Remy off guard!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - remy, romo and suri all in the same room!??!? I think that would be cuteness overload!!!!!:sweatdrop::faint:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That Remy is one beautiful boy! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Catherine - all I can say is -- it's about time. :aktion033::aktion033: You haven't posted nearly enough new pix of Remy. I however was lucky enough to see him a week ago :wub::wub::wub:and he's cute in the photos but even better in person with his personality. He's as sweet as he is handsome. We're his biggest fans (I know I'll have a fight on my hands with that statement) and I'm so happy to stare at his new pix. :heart::heart:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Omg...Remy has the cutest face ever! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

He looks so adorable! That camera did great, are you happy with it? What kind of camera was it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh I love Remy! He's so cute!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you for all your sweet comments! 



Maisie and Me said:


> Boy oh boy is Remy a doll!!! Is his body really short in the pics? I love his cut:wub:.


yup his body was cut down and i had the groomers leave the leg hair long 



mrs10 said:


> He looks so adorable! That camera did great, are you happy with it? What kind of camera was it?


it is canon G something...need to check when i get home and get back to you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OOH OOH there's my Remy-licious boy!!!! Remy darling, I can't wait to see you in a few weeks. Emma and I are gonna SMOTHER you in kisses you little cutie you!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love love his face! Thanks for sharing, he's too sweet!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay!! :chili::chili::chili:
LOVEEEEEEEEEE pictures of Remy :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh My! I LOVE that cut on him!!!!! How absolutely adorable is he!!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> OOH OOH there's my Remy-licious boy!!!! Remy darling, I can't wait to see you in a few weeks. Emma and I are gonna SMOTHER you in kisses you little cutie you!


yay!! remy is gonna love all the attention from 2 beautiful girls hehe


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, Catherine, he's so darn sweet! I love his face and puppy cut!

Cant's wait to meet him in person!!! 

Lot's of kisses to him from me and of course Ullana, woof!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* He's so handsome.:tender: There's a long line waiting to give that boy some smooches. :smootch:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

WEMY!!! You are way tooo cute! Shiloh can't wait to see you and smooch you all ova!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

He is so very huggable. How do you get his hair like that? I mean what instructions do you give the groomer? I love that little poof and his face.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> He is so very huggable. How do you get his hair like that? I mean what instructions do you give the groomer? I love that little poof and his face.


thanks! i told the groomers to cut short his body but leave the leg and tail hair long. for the face, i told them to cut it into a bob


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

You know I'm a fan...that adorable Remy face was the reason that I got Preston. Great pictures. Wish I could see him in person.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love that sweet little face. Remy is a very handsome guy!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> WEMY!!! You are way tooo cute! Shiloh can't wait to see you and smooch you all ova!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


remy is sooooo excited about finally meeting his gf shiloh!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

His top knot is adorable!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

remy said:


> i recently got a new camera so i tested it out on remy today. he hates the camera so i had to sneak shots in


Remy is dreamy!!!! What a cute little guy.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love how photogenic Remy is! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Remy is completely adorable!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks again for all your sweet comments! it's so hard to take his pictures so i normally could only get a couple at a time!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Remy is one handsome guy!!!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I adore you little Remy :tender: :tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a little sweatheart your Remy is,beautiful little boy.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Remy looks like such a true love bug!! He steals our hearts in photos, I can just imagine what he must do in person!!! You and Remy are so lucky to have each other!!!
xoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute as a button~~~ :wub::wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Great shots of Remy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a handsome lil guy he is


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

All the Maltese are so adorable here on this site, but, Remy, you are soooo freakin' cute! :w00t: I want to kiss your smooshy, cute face!!! And those eyes.....:wub2: so big and beautiful! Remy, my heart melts everytime I see you! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

